# Cherry blossom



## wolfcub (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello everyone, I hope you can help me?

I have a 7mth chihuahua who I've had since he was 15wks. He has been sickly since I've had him and believe he was undernourished from birth. He has had blood tests, scan etc when he wasn't eating and he is so thin.

Recently he's picked up since I've been feeding him wainwrights tin puppy food. Yesterday and today he hasn't been himself again and I've started worrying (again). He was having quite pronounced trembles earlier and hadn't eaten all day. I finally managed to get him to eat a small amount of chicken and he has seemed to have perked up a bit.

I've noticed that more and more he is eating the dead cherry blossom that have fallen from the trees in my garden and I'm now worrying that this might be causing him problems.

If so I don't know how to stop him doing then thought that maybe if I got him a mesh muzzle that would still give him freedom in the garden but prevent him eating anything that could harm him - ie the cherry tree.

Sorry this is a long post but I'm really worried about him.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

This is what I found on the web: 
Cherry
The stems, leaves and seeds of the cherry tree can contain cyanide, and this can be toxic during the wilting process. These parts of the cherry tree are poisonous to dogs, cats and other animals. Clinical signs of cherry tree ingestion include dilated pupils, red mucous membranes, difficulty breathing, shock and panting
Read more: Fruit Trees That Are Poisonous to Dogs | eHow.com Fruit Trees That Are Poisonous to Dogs | eHow.com

It doesn't mention the blossoms, I know they are eated in Japan, but not sure if they are toxic to dogs. Maybe a call to your vet would be in order? Good luck.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to CP. Why dont you walk him on a leash so that he wont have access to the cherry blossoms? Jmo.


----------



## wolfcub (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi thanks for your replies. I have thought about using a lead for taking him into garden to do his business but he just gets distracted. I think I might look into getting some wire mesh and restricting him that way.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW. I had no idea about cherry trees. We had one when we lived back in Appleton years ago; now I'm glad we moved! Thanks very much for the insight, svdreamer. Wolfcub, hope your baby will be ok, good luck.


----------



## wolfcub (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Wolfie seems okay and I'm out with him watching him like a hawk. I don't leave him to play out there now - he only goes out to do his business. I'm looking into buying some mesh fencing and reducing where he can go so at least he will still get some running around space.


----------

